# EAR CROPPING PLEASE HELP!!



## Gator221 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone!! I have just moved to Maryland and am going to get my new puppy this Sunday. My problem is that I cannot for the life of me find any vets in the area that crop ears. I am willing to drive to VA or PA if need be. Can anyone PLEASE PLEASE recommend a vet that does ear cropping still. Please help!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you have any breeders in your area?doesnt have to be bully , can be doby , bouvier, boxer, danes ext any breed that crops. call them up and see if they can recommend a place if there dogs are done they have to know a good vet who does them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I know of a few in PA pm me and I'll give you some numbers


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

DON'T use Somerset Animal hospital in Princess Anne, MD. They BUTCHERED Indie's ears.


----------



## Gator221 (Jul 4, 2011)

It is crazy that no vets in Maryland do ear cropping for Pitbulls. I have called everywhere and they either don't perform cropping or they wont do it on a bull. My puppy is almost 7 weeks so I am running out of time FAST.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

na you not running out of time at all, you can do them 4-6 months 6 months would be the latest I would ever wait though , deff the earlier the better but dont feel rushed , make sure you check the vet out and find a good one who has done lots before. feeling rushed can lead you ina wrong direction sometimes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most vets will do them up till they are about 14 weeks. I always lie about my pups age and get them done at about 17 weeks. You have plenty of time most vets will not do them until they are between 10-14 weeks.


----------

